
Twitter removes Trump campaign tribute to Floyd claiming copyright complaint - drocer88
https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/501270-twitter-removes-trump-campaign-tribute-to-george-floyd-claiming-copyright
======
ikeboy
Maybe we'll get some DMCA reform now.

------
foobarbazetc
“Tribute”

------
mike503
I for one am happy to see Twitter not take his crap anymore. He disrupted
politics, now they’re disrupting him. He’s such a crybaby, this is genuinely
enjoyable. Had he any sort of professional/presidential tone to him, this
would have never happened. He did this to himself.

------
mikekchar
Surely the Trump campaign's response should be to claim that they are not
infringing. This should put the video back up, according to DMCA rules. I'm
not really familiar with Twitter's DMCA work flow. Do they not allow the user
to challenge the claim?

~~~
incompatible
They are supposed to allow the user to challenge the claim, and if so, the
video can be put back up after 10-14 days, if the complainant doesn't start a
lawsuit, if I understand the process correctly.

~~~
loopz
Are you saying Twitter, or Trump, should do something?

~~~
incompatible
It'd be up to Trump to contest the DMCA takedown to continue the process.
Otherwise, it just stays down.

------
randyrand
Seems like fair use to me.

------
Justsignedup
tl;dr

Someone filed a copyright complaint against the video. The complaint is
substantiated. The article does not say who did it.

Trump is of course saying how twitter is biased against him where literally
twitter must take down that ad due to the DMCA and them being personally held
liable if they didn't.

Trump doesn't understand the law, or at least pretends not to.

